# Spiele auf TV zocken (15m Distanz! / Stockwerk)



## gebi65 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

zugegeben, ich bin mit dieser Frage/Fragen nicht nur hier vertreten, aber ich habe bisher leider entweder unzureichende oder unerschiedliche Meinungen und Lösungsansätze präsentiert bekommen, soll nicht heißen, dass ich dafür nicht dankbar wäre, doch will ich schon sicher gehen, dass ich es richtig angehe, kostet schließlich auch geld^^

So nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich würde gerne meinen PC (steht im Büro) mit meinem TV (Samsung  UE46D6200 (Serie 6 SmartTV) verbinden und darüber auch spielen. (zb  Diablo 3 und oder auch Spiele bei denen es auf die Reaktionszeit ankommt wie Shooter (nein bin keiner potenzieller Terrorist  )

Wiedergabe von Filmen, Musik oder Fotos die am PC liegen würden ja über  Lan/W-Lan funktionieren, doch um spielen zu können muss ich das Bild der  Grafikkarte und die Signale von Maus und Tastatur irgendwie vom  Wohnzimmer (1 Stock höher) zum PC bringen^^

Würde ich Kabel verlegen wäre es eine Distanz von ~15m die ich verlegen müsste, was ja zb mit USB recht problematisch sein kann wie ich erhausgefunden habe. Luftline für eventuelle Lösung für Funkmaus wäre mit 1 tragenden Wand und einer Zimmerdecke an die 6-8m und wenn ich den Empfänger jenseits der Wand aufstelle (was mit ein wenig Aufwand möglich wäre) käme ich auf 4-6m und die Zimmerdecke.


Ich habe über Google nur etwas über KVM in Erfahrung gebraucht. Wandelt  die Signale um und schickt sie übers Lan-Kabel und ich kann oben dann  wieder eine Maus und Tastatur über USB anschließen.
Doch sind wohl nicht besonders billig und ich habe noch das  "Bildproblem", auch wenn das über KVM laufen würde wäre es wohl  geschickter ein HDMI-Kabel zu verlegen, dann habe ich Sound- und  Bildproblem gelöst und die Qualität passt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Wisst ihr wie es da mit Verzögerungen aussehen würde? Denn besonders bei  Spielen wo schnelle Reaktion gefragt ist wäre es nicht so schön wenn  bei der Lösung die Reaktion leiden würde^^

Weiters wurde ich auf eine Lösung mit USB zu CAT Adaptern hingewiesen:
Wentronic USB über CAT 5 Verlängerung bis zu 40m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Demnach müsste ich 1x HDMI Kabel für Bild und Sound verlegen und 1x ein CAT Kabel für Maus und Tastatur.

Sieht nach der einfachsten und effektivsten Lösung aus, nur ist dem auch so?
Welche Probleme können eurer Meinung nach auftauchen? Übertragungsfehler wegen schlechter Abschirmung, etc. ...)

Würde mich wirklich über euren technisch fundierten Rat freuen!
Danke für eure Hilfe

mfg gebi65


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Juni 2012)

Für die Bildübertragung gibt es meines Wissens nach bzw. habe ich das glaube mal gesehen, spezielle Grafikkarten, vielleicht gibt es aber auch Adapter oder so, die Graka war aber glaube auch sau teuer.


----------



## Onlinestate (16. Juni 2012)

Das gleich hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, auch wenn es bei mir nur das Nachbarzimmer wäre.
Als ich von Intels Wireless Display Technologie gehört hab, war ich zuerst Feuer und Flamme, weil es genau das ist was ich eigentlich will. Aber dann folgte die Ernüchterung. Das ganze klappt nur mit bestimmten Notebook-Prozessoren (warum auch immer) und hat noch viele Kinderkrankheiten.
Ich stell mir immer vor, dass das ja per Remote-Desktopverbindung irgendwie gehen muss, aber scheinbar gibts da auch keine Lösung, die es trotz Gigabite Ethernet schafft.
Bin eben mal auf StreamMyGame ( StreamMyGame - Spiele  ) gestoßen, aber da hat man in der kostenlosen Variante auch nur eine Auflösung von 640x480, für 720p muss man 10$ pro Jahr berappen und für Full-HD dann 20$.
Wenn ich eine zweiten Rechner hätte, würde ich mal die kostenlose Variante ausprobieren.


----------



## svd (16. Juni 2012)

Seit wenigen Jahren gibt es durchaus "Wireless HDMI" Lösungen. 
Dabei werden eben zwei HDMI Geräte über Sender/Empfänger miteinander verbunden. 

Naja, die Technik steckt zwar quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen, ist auch ziemlich teuer (kostet zB genausoviel wie eine zweite Spielkonsole.), funktioniert in horizontaler Ausrichtung aber schon recht gut.
Die Frage ist halt, ob die Funkübertragung auch in der Vertikalen realisierbar ist und ob bei dem üblichen Elektrosmog auch ein qualitativ annehmbares Bild gewährleistet werden kann.


----------



## gebi65 (16. Juni 2012)

nun der Funklösung stehe ich ohnehin skeptisch gegenüber^^
mal von Datenschutz und Co abgesehen, glaube ich, dass die Verbindung  über Kabel die weitaus stabilere wäre und somit der Frustfaktor  wesentlich verringert wird!

Also mit einer eigenen Grafikkarte fange ich mir nicht an, meine hat einen HDMI Ausgang und der muss genügen*g*

Daher würde ich gerne eine Bestätigung für die Lösung von euch haben 

also Schritte:
- 1 aktives HDMI Kabel für Bild und Sound verlegen
- 1 Netzwerkkabel (CAT6) verlegen
- Netzwerkkabel mit Adapter für USB umrüsten (Maus und Tasta)

genießen.

Steht dem was entgegen? 
Verzögerungen in der Übertragung somit kein Spielspaß
Störungen, weil die Kabel nebeneinander liegen werden
etc.?

mfg
gebi65


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nur um Bild und Ton ginge, wäre HDMI natürlich die Lösung und muss auch kein Wireless sein (was sowieso unter Garantie mit einer Verzögerung verbunden wäre, weil das für ZB Filme ja keine Rolle spielt, ob Bild UND Ton nun ne Sekunde später als "in Wahrheit" am LCD ankommen. )

Und Maus+Tastatur per Netzwerkkabel statt USB? Keine AHnung, ob das geht. Kann man natürlich testen. 


Vlt wäre es aber sinnvoller, auch langfrsitig, wenn Du Dir einen HTPC zusammenstellst, der direkt beim LCD steht - es muss ja nicht unbedingt die gleiche Leistung wie bei Deinem Desktop-PC sein, zB eine AMD 6870 reicht für alles auf "hoch" noch aus, eine CPU für 100€ wie der AMD X4 965 mit nem Board fpr 50-60€, 4GB RAM = 20€... das hält sich also alles in Grenzen.

Bzw. falls Du vorhast, NUR noch am LCD zu zocken, dann stell den PC doch dort auf und kauf für Dein Zimmer einen günstigen Office-PC.


----------



## gebi65 (17. Juni 2012)

ich werde es mal mit HDMI Kabel + USB Adapter über CAT6 probieren.

möchte eigentlich keinen weiteren PC rum stehen haben.

werde es testen und dann mein Ergebnis verkünden^^

sollte noch wer Anregungen haben immer her damit 


thx

mfg


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Box brauchbar ist. Aber wenn sie wirklich finktioniert, müsstest du nur 2 CAT Kabel parallel (für Box und KVM) verlegen, die ja meist noch flacher als HDMI Kabel sind, oder?


----------



## gebi65 (17. Juni 2012)

ich rechne mit knapp 100,- für das HDMI Kabel, ob ich für 50,- (CAT Kabel mal nicht gerechnet) Unterschied auf so eine Box setzen würde, denke eher nein.
Ob ich nun 1 oder 2 oder 3 Kabel verlege ist mir im Grunde egal (Versteck ich schon irgendwie^^)
Aber ich denke, durch die Umwandlung des Signals auf CAT und wieder zurück wird 1. Zeit benötigt und 2 ein Qualitätsunterschied bedeuten. Außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ein Ordentliches Kabel eine längere Lebensdauer hat als so eine Box und sich so auch wieder amortisiert.

also rechne ich mit knapp 300,- Investitionkosten für 1x USB zu CAT Adapter (A/B) + HDMI Kabel und CAT6 Kabel (2x).
Dachte da an diesen Extender: (nicht der Billigste, aber schaut robust und nach Qualität aus, noch ein wenig Erfahrungen googeln!)
http://www.reichelt.de/USB-Kabel/MA...4832&ARTICLE=120356&SHOW=1&START=0&OFFSET=16&

Um das ganze quasi auf eine Leitung und 1 KVM zu begrenzen würde meine Kosten wohl enorm steigern. Was ich so gegoogelt hab bisher, kostet so ein ordentliches KVM schon ab 350,- rapide steigend^^

mfg


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2012)

Hmm, vlt. gibt's a gamingtaugliche kabellose ("Alles ist besser mit Bluetooth!") Tastatur und Maus Kombinationen. Da bräuchtest du am USB Ende bloß einen Bluetooth Dongle..


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2012)

Für 300€ kriegst Du ja echt schon fast einen SpielePC ^^


----------



## gebi65 (17. Juni 2012)

weiß nicht was du als Spiele-PC betrachtest, aber meiner war ein wenig  teurer, klar ist er nun auch schon etwas älter und das ganze wird nach  unten gewandert sein, doch ein ordentlicher kostet sicher mehr, mal  davon abgesehen halten die Kabel dann hoffentlich 5-10x so lang wie ein  PC^^
beziehungsweise sind eventuell später auch anders verwendbar^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2012)

gebi65 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was du als Spiele-PC betrachtest, aber meiner war ein wenig teurer, klar ist er nun auch schon etwas älter und das ganze wird nach unten gewandert sein, doch ein ordentlicher kostet sicher mehr, mal davon abgesehen halten die Kabel dann hoffentlich 5-10x so lang wie ein PC^^
> beziehungsweise sind eventuell später auch anders verwendbar^^


 
ich hab ja oben ein paar Teile gepostet - damit ginge schon alles auf hohen Details 

nur falls es halpt nicht klappt mit den Kabeln. Ach ja: 100€ für HDMI? ^^


----------



## gebi65 (18. Juni 2012)

aber ich möchte eigentlich wie gesagt nicht noch so eine Kiste rum stehen haben*g*

und falls es nicht klappt lebe ich ohne oder ziehe um 

wahrscheinlich hab ich da bei Google das hochwertigste Kabel erwischt, falls die Dinger normalerweise billiger sind habe ich auch nichts dagegen  aber ein 15m HDMI Kabel mit ordentlicher Schirmung ist bestimmt nicht billig!

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, es muss keines mit "guter Schirmung" sein - bei digitalem Signal ist das nicht wie bei einem Audiokabel, dass es bei sehr langen Kabellängen beginnt zu rauschen oder so was. 

Entweder also ein Kabel geht oder es geht nicht - irgenwas mit besonderer Abschirmung oder gar "vergoldet" ist unnötig. zB schau mal hier: mumbi HDMI Kabel mit vergoldeten Kontakten: Amazon.de: Elektronik   15m und 16€, die Meinungen dazu sind gut. Eines mit HDMI-Standard 1.4 wäre etwas teurer, wobei die Frage ist, ob Dein PC überhaupt diesen Standard nutzen kann.


----------



## gebi65 (19. Juni 2012)

Gut zu wissen  Thx!
ist ein Kabel mit 1.4 Standard nicht nach unten kompatibel?

macht es einen unterschied wenn ich erst ein Kabel von Dose zu Dose lege und jeweils zu PC & TV eines oder wäre es sinnvoller lediglich 1 Kabel mit Stecker zu verlegen?

Denke da an die Übergänge von Kabel zu Dose und wiederum von Dose zu Kabel, ergeben sich da wieder Verzögerungen?

mfg


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Doch, ein 1.4er Kabel wäre abwärtskompatibel.

Aber wenn du später zB mal ein Blu-ray Laufwerk in den PC baust und später einen 3D Fernseher zum Film schauen oder AMDs HD3D zum Spielen nutzen möchtest, wäre es von Vorteil, nicht nochmal ein 1.4a Kabel verlegen zu müssen.


----------



## gebi65 (19. Juni 2012)

also was denn nun? gibts vllt auch noch ein 1.4b??^^
laut Wikipedia nicht*g*

also ein 1.4a verlegen und hoffen, dass man lange ruhe hat 

aber was ist mit den Dosen? Bremsen die? *g*

thx!
mfg


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Dosen nichts konvertieren, sondern nur verbinden, sollte keine Verzögerung dazukommen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Ich würde aber den PC an Deiner Stelle mal testweise mit einem anderen HDMI-Kabel (hast ja vlt nen BluRay-Player oder so am LCD? ) testen, ob es denn grundsätzlich überhaupt klappt. Manche TV-Geräte sind halt zum Spielen nur mäßig geeignet, und auch in Sachen Graka=>TV kann es manchmal Problemchen geben.


----------

